
Unforgettable Factory Registration - phymin
http://www.nirfriedman.com/2018/04/29/unforgettable-factory/
======
phymin
hello, how can I use your factory in a static library? from example, the Cat,
Dog class are compiled to a static library, and the main.cpp links to the
library and create the objects we want. from my test, this won't work.Thanks!

